# Welcome to the Market of the underworld



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to the Market of the underworld
That is my theme this year it will be my 50th bday and I will be having one epic Halloween party for sure. 
I am going to have different shops think of it like a Saturday market out door market what ever they call it where you live  that each one will not only be full of detail but offer my guest food or drink for them to enjoy. 
I will be posting my creations , finds and ideas here I am so Amped over this theme taking it over the top and on the ideas that I have. 
My guest are going to love it 

Some of the stores i will be doing are 
Pirates cove
Scarecrow Nightmare Corn 
Dracula's Delights 
Lost souls shop
Cabnit of mysteries 
Tiki Corner 
Keepsakes of the dead 
Mystic Realm mask and hat shop 
Day of the dead salsa bar 



Look forward to sharing with you all lots and lots to come


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up 9 of these that I will be using to set next to food and drinks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So one of the stores in my market is going to be pirate cove 
This will be the back ground for the store. 


Also picked up these treasure map rolls I will be giving each guest with scavanger hunt clues in 

Also will use this for scavanger hunt 


There will be a treasure chest going to collect things for it . I think I may offer a drink at this store but will see.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't know if you're familiar with G. Del Toro's second Hellboy movie, but there's a scene set at the Troll Market, which has some amazing visuals and practical FX: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x1uKypWnGQ


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.girl very cool items! and I like the party idea. Other than the Ikea frames where did you find everything else?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One of my other stores is going to be Scarecrow nightmare corn or something like that 
Here is the start of the items for it 
i have gotten 2 of the scarecrows from home depot 
there store will be under a pop up that i will decorate out side 








sorry this is not a better pic for got to take one of him he is packed away 









i picked up this popcorn cart that i will be giving a little make over to


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saki.girl very cool items! and I like the party idea. Other than the Ikea frames where did you find everything else?


thank you 
i am very excited about this one and know i can make it epic and unique 
all the pirate stuff i got of ebay


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Don't know if you're familiar with G. Del Toro's second Hellboy movie, but there's a scene set at the Troll Market, which has some amazing visuals and practical FX: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x1uKypWnGQ


i am not i will have to cheek it out thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Regarding the spyglass, not sure what you had in mind for it but it might be fun to hide a visible-by-spyglass clue on a roof, house window, or in a tree in your yard or a neighbors. I'd add a working compass too. Clue could be something like "with spyglass and compass in hand walk 20 paces outside of back door and turn due east, 10 more paces and turn north. Seek the answer to what you see". 

BTW really like those map pencil cases. Did you order yours from a seller in China? if so wondering how long they took to arrive.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW really like those map pencil cases. Did you order yours from a seller in China? if so wondering how long they took to arrive.


ya i got them from china it was not to long around 3 weeks


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Can't wait to see more and see it all come together!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Glitterati said:


> Can't wait to see more and see it all come together!


I so look forward to sharing with you guys


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got the dead mans chest for my pirate cove it's a cd player so I can play music for this store with it


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That chest is awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, that is unreal! Never seen anything like it. Love the live heart inside. Very cool look on the outside too. I have the POTC Dead Man's Chest Dice game and the talking skull and cross bones room alarm but never saw the cd player. Know I would have remembered it. Controls are pretty hidden which is really nice. Dang Saki.girl you always do such great setups with lots of wonderful detail and you have come up with some great finds for this year too. Thanks so much for sharing.

dbruner, should be able to get one off amazon or eBay still.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dbruner said:


> That chest is awesome! Where did you get it?


Thanks I got it off eBay


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, that is unreal! Never seen anything like it. Love the live heart inside. Very cool look on the outside too. I have the POTC Dead Man's Chest Dice game and the talking skull and cross bones room alarm but never saw the cd player. Know I would have remembered it. Controls are pretty hidden which is really nice. Dang Saki.girl you always do such great setups with lots of wonderful detail and you have come up with some great finds for this year too. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> dbruner, should be able to get one off amazon or eBay still.


Aww thanks sweetie I am all about the details I think it gives a party so much more even if not all guest see it I do lol 
I am so excited to share all my finds this year with you guys 
Can not wait to try the chest out got it off eBay should be here next week


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up this arch way which guest will go Thur to get to party /market of underworld


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

You have some great ideas. Can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some things I will be using for details in some of the shops


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I recognized a few of those items from photos you posted earlier in the year! Your shopping is all coming together really nicely. 

Your photo of the POTC treasure chest cd player influenced me to buy a used one off eBay LOL. Thought about it and it just looked so nice. It arrived yesterday and very pleased. I have a pirates chest that I found in the toy dept at TJMaxx a few years back which I thought was decent looking but this POTC one blows that one away in looks. And love the heart! The cd/mp3/iphone input option on it is icing on the cake and will save me from setting up something else in that area of my haunt for audio. Will either burn background audio tracks to a cd and use it that way or run audio off another input device. I'm sure I never would have found this on my own if you hadn't shared, so thanks again . BTW if your chest came with a manual, can you let me know if it has a repeat function. No instructions with my used unit .

Has your chest arrived yet? Way heavier than I thought it would be and the sound quality is okay for the price. Wish it had more bass for deeper sounds like cannon fire but great for crickets and swamp sounds. Are you planning on using it for audio as well?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I recognized a few of those items from photos you posted earlier in the year! Your shopping is all coming together really nicely.
> 
> Your photo of the POTC treasure chest cd player influenced me to buy a used one off eBay LOL. Thought about it and it just looked so nice. It arrived yesterday and very pleased. I have a pirates chest that I found in the toy dept at TJMaxx a few years back which I thought was decent looking but this POTC one blows that one away in looks. And love the heart! The cd/mp3/iphone input option on it is icing on the cake and will save me from setting up something else in that area of my haunt for audio. Will either burn background audio tracks to a cd and use it that way or run audio off another input device. I'm sure I never would have found this on my own if you hadn't shared, so thanks again . BTW if your chest came with a manual, can you let me know if it has a repeat function. No instructions with my used unit .
> 
> Has your chest arrived yet? Way heavier than I thought it would be and the sound quality is okay for the price. Wish it had more bass for deeper sounds like cannon fire but great for crickets and swamp sounds. Are you planning on using it for audio as well?


that is great you got one haha . you got yours before I got mine in fact I just emailed my ebay seller asking why it has not shipped yet io paid for it on the 9th and its now the 12th. 

I want to use the audio to I will have it playing I thinking I might buy a cd or burn one of the sounds I want not sure what sounds just yet. Now lets hope this person ships my chest or all ready shipped and did not updated . 

I will let you know if I get a manual


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ah, hope it already shipped. I've had eBay items ship out but take a day or two afterwards to send email to me or update with tracking on their site. Some sellers also only ship out on select days too which delays it. The weather around the US has been pretty crappy. Fortunately for me my seller was in the same state as me so even though I was quoted longer it arrived 2 days early. 

There are lots of places for pirate audio sounds so doubt you'll have any trouble finding something. Even a heart beat sound track would be great for the chest. Stored somewhere I have the Poison Props Haunted Pirate Ship CD. I bought it for my pirate theme. Been a couple of years since I listened to it but it was 1 track and easy to plop in and use as is and I remember thinking it was perfect for my use. Here's their site and there's a limited audio sample there in case you're interested. http://poisonprops.com/product/cd-099-haunted-pirate-ship/ I bought a few of Poison Prop's CDs from them and remember smooth transactions and being happy with the audio quality. Crisp and clear and the sounds were relevant. I think all the audio CDs were done by Adam Johnston who is a 2 time Emmy award winning sound designer. Check out the site's "audio store" for other titles. When I bought mine only CD were available at the time. Now they have digital download available for a .95 savings (well actually 3.95 since you save on shipping).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaaa I heard from ebay seller they are shipping my chest tommorow. Ya we have been getting hit with weather 10 inch of snow yesterday which we normally do not get lol.
Oh I will check out that music ghost of Spookie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

One thing about canceling my party last year is no one saw all the new stuff so it will get used this year  
So my coffin will get to be used


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also picked up a snow cone cart for party


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I just came across this little DIY I plan to use for showing off some of my oddities and antiquities in the Ominous Acquisitions shop. Thought you might find it useful for your own display items!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I also think this would work hanging upside down over head with the whirlwind of cards we saw last year from Roger's Garden.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome stuff you've acquired Saki. Sounds like a great theme. My biggest problem would be keeping to just one thing so this would be right up my alley. Best of both worlds! I have a make shift pirate ship and have the poison pirate ship sounds cd along with a couple others that I could actually use this year with that treasure chest. I'm terrible at judging size but reading the dimensions it seems on the small side. When you get it, anyway you could take a photo with something for size comparison? Would appreciate it and am looking forward to this thread.
A_Granger : Great idea with the microwave turntable. Gets my mind spinning with ideas as I'm thinking of replacing mine in the near future.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I just came across this little DIY I plan to use for showing off some of my oddities and antiquities in the Ominous Acquisitions shop. Thought you might find it useful for your own display items!


This is very cool thank you for sharing never would have thought up that idea . I want to try this for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Awesome stuff you've acquired Saki. Sounds like a great theme. My biggest problem would be keeping to just one thing so this would be right up my alley. Best of both worlds! I have a make shift pirate ship and have the poison pirate ship sounds cd along with a couple others that I could actually use this year with that treasure chest. I'm terrible at judging size but reading the dimensions it seems on the small side. When you get it, anyway you could take a photo with something for size comparison? Would appreciate it and am looking forward to this thread.
> A_Granger : Great idea with the microwave turntable. Gets my mind spinning with ideas as I'm thinking of replacing mine in the near future.


I for sure will post a pic for you my chest is on it way so soon as I get it I can post picks next to a wood chest I have for comparison


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like I will get the cd player today or tommorow it's behinds on the ice storm today if it gets deliverd can not wait. 

I got 2 of these candle holders I am going to use somewhere 


I have a thing for lanterns so one of the stores i do I want to have a bunch in 
Working on my lay out post pics of it soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok received the cd chest very disappointed that the eBay add said all worked perfectly and we'll no it dose not will not play cd but the heart lights up.
I have contacted seller will see what they say. 

But here is some picks for size


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wish I would have stopped into Joann's last year when they had those bone candelabras. They'll make a great display. How many candles do they hold?

The chest....really?! I've been pretty lucky with my eBay purchases over the years. I was glad my shipping box didn't get dropped along the way and everything worked fine. The lid was a bit tricky to open on mine as it didn't pop open when I pressed the button on the "latch". Don't know if you got directions with yours or not but did you make sure the CD recorded portion was face down and that you selected "CD" and not "Line In" using the button on the front? Hopefully all works out for you in the end. If you do need to return it, I thought Amazon had a pretty good price on it if you were a Prime Member and could get it shipped free. I thought a lot of the ebay listings were kind of pricy by the time you factored in shipping. My used one didn't come with an original box but I saw that many still had them. Kind of wish I had the box to store it in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wish I would have stopped into Joann's last year when they had those bone candelabras. They'll make a great display. How many candles do they hold?
> 
> The chest....really?! I've been pretty lucky with my eBay purchases over the years. I was glad my shipping box didn't get dropped along the way and everything worked fine. The lid was a bit tricky to open on mine as it didn't pop open when I pressed the button on the "latch". Don't know if you got directions with yours or not but did you make sure the CD recorded portion was face down and that you selected "CD" and not "Line In" using the button on the front? Hopefully all works out for you in the end. If you do need to return it, I thought Amazon had a pretty good price on it if you were a Prime Member and could get it shipped free. I thought a lot of the ebay listings were kind of pricy by the time you factored in shipping. My used one didn't come with an original box but I saw that many still had them. Kind of wish I had the box to store it in.


ya i got no manual with mine
Ya the disc will not spin its like where you put it on is to low . this is the first ebay purchase i hav ever had a issue with. her reply was oh sorry i replied back um i feel i should get a bit of a refund i paid for a working unit. will see what she says .. if any thing i will just use the heart light up . she packed it well box looked great it came from florida lol 

ya i love the candle holders they hold 3 candles each.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gee are you sure you would be happy with a chest with no CD capability? Does the Input work so you can play from a mp3 etc.?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gee are you sure you would be happy with a chest with no CD capability? Does the Input work so you can play from a mp3 etc.?


I will have to give the input a try and see  
she is giving me half of what I paid back so it only coasted me $8.00 and 6.00 for shipping I am good with it


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok received the cd chest very disappointed that the eBay add said all worked perfectly and we'll no it dose not will not play cd but the heart lights up.
> I have contacted seller will see what they say.
> 
> But here is some picks for size


Thanks for the picture. Size doesn't look too bad. Sorry to hear it wasn't working but at least you were partially refunded. Maybe with a little tinkering you can figure it out. Or as GOS said use the line in. Thinking about it but am trying to control my impulse


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Thanks for the picture. Size doesn't look too bad. Sorry to hear it wasn't working but at least you were partially refunded. Maybe with a little tinkering you can figure it out. Or as GOS said use the line in. Thinking about it but am trying to control my impulse


ITS actual very cool you should get one .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are looking for pirate's chest, it's Disney's POTC merchandise and looks really cool in person. I too think if you are seriously thinking about it to get it before too much time goes by and they become difficult to find and more expensive. I paid around $30 for mine and think it was worth it. Not sure what the retail price of it was.

I thought the chest was kind of heavy and the handles on the side help in carrying. The plastic isn't cheap, nicely molded and the light up heart and audio was a super nice touch. It has these two little panels on the side of the heart/cd player which aren't very deep. Figure they must be to store earpods. But I can see arranging coins and jewels around the heart for the extra bling. If you don't need it after a pirates theme any pirate-minded kid would love it as a hand-me down. The mp3 jack gives it more years of use.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A few more items for this year 




Really looking forward to start putting all the little shops together .


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Just got the dead mans chest for my pirate cove it's a cd player so I can play music for this store with it


^^ THAT ^^ is a pirate scene must! Very cool!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered more pirate map rolls but got some purple ones though some of the gals might like them they will go.in the pirate shop.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up this castle to go in my mysteries cabnit will have a mermaid crown I am making sit in front of it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I totally love this look this would be great look for my pirate cove store


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok now that I am feeling pretty good after surgery I can get back on track with my planning and making. 
Time to figure out what each store will be giving all my guest .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered a few candy molds today. I make choc and one of the stores will have choc for guest


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Such an original theme saki !! Loving all the pics and stuff you are getting! Ha, and if you want to, sell them too during party....less stuff to put away!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> Such an original theme saki !! Loving all the pics and stuff you are getting! Ha, and if you want to, sell them too during party....less stuff to put away!


thank you I think it is going to be a blast ha never thought about that selling the props I don't want after party great idea


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic weekend I got the party area all cleaned up and ready for me to start on this years Halloween party decorating. 
lots of pics to come


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

a_granger said:


> I also think this would work hanging upside down over head with the whirlwind of cards we saw last year from Roger's Garden.


I was wanting to do that with the cards and never thought of a microwave! Thanks for sharing, a_granger.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

saki, another great theme! Love all the things so far. Exciting thread to follow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> saki, another great theme! Love all the things so far. Exciting thread to follow.


I thanks 
Figured out my party invitations waiting for the dies to come in


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I thanks
> Figured out my party invitations waiting for the dies to come in


What will it be, what will it be?!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> What will it be, what will it be?!!!


Ok I ordered dies for my sizzix machine I am going to make these 


Time to give paper creations a try.


----------



## mozelle.coffman (Feb 13, 2017)

the store looks scary yet very cool hihi


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I ordered dies for my sizzix machine I am going to make these
> 
> 
> Time to give paper creations a try.


Oh wow!! Those are going to be your invites? I really can't wait to see this come together. You know you have to post progress pictures as you construct these right!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Oh wow!! Those are going to be your invites? I really can't wait to see this come together. You know you have to post progress pictures as you construct these right!!


I sure will post pics still waiting for a couple dies and pick up a few more supplies excited to make these my guest will be blown away


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am thinking of adding a tiki booth to the market. I have all the stuff and this year is really about using everything I have and not having to buy much


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok got my Munsters clock and omg I love it. 
It will stay put year around but had to share here


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saki.girl, I just love what you come up with. Hope you manage to squeeze in a cursed monkey's paw in your menagerie. Will there be a Needful Things style store in there?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Saki.girl, I just love what you come up with. Hope you manage to squeeze in a cursed monkey's paw in your menagerie. Will there be a Needful Things style store in there?


You know you just gave me a idea for my graveyard keepers shop haha thanks girl


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

sweet clock! looks great on that wall too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok created this for one of the stores 
This started out brown


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

In side


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I did a rough draft of my party invatations 
I like them . Now to do the real thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok going to work on my invatations got all the supplies for the houses . 
I will be starting on some of the shop set ups here in a month . I want the details amazing


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I love that super creepy clock! Very scary.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

tomanderson said:


> I love that super creepy clock! Very scary.


Thank you it's great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered these today for party


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Adding a day of the dead store. Ordered a skull mold today to make sugar skulls


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I started on some of the day of the dead shop flowers today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got my two machines together this weekend


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

love the popcorn machines...that's the one thing I hate that I missed getting for our Cirque Du Inferno party a few years ago. I'm in love with this theme btw.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> love the popcorn machines...that's the one thing I hate that I missed getting for our Cirque Du Inferno party a few years ago. I'm in love with this theme btw.


Thank you I am excited about this theme too. I am going to be starting to set shops up.in party area i am excited to start them get lots of details


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok at the day of the dead shop I am going to be doing a salsa bar and have a salsa contest 
The grave digger shop name is going to be ( keep sakes from the dead ) 
Plan no having a dirty up wedding dress, gold teeth ( thank you dawn for this idea) Jewelry box from jewelry he has taken from the dead you get the idea


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the jewelry box 


My gravekeeper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This guy along with my harvester will go in the night mare corn shop with the popcorn maker


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

She will be in my day of dead shop.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My coffin I have put glass on the top with purple lights inside I will be putting food on the glass


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made these voodoo doll bean bags. I will be cutting out a giant voodoo doll that you tried to throw the bean bags into  I did not want to add buttons since they are being thrown they might get broken .


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Here is the jewelry box
> 
> 
> My gravekeeper


Hey Saki,

How do you like the grave digger? Have you, by any chance, made your own vid of him? Cool prop, but can't find a vid that doesn't have somebody talking over what he says (totally annoying).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Made this one last year . Click on photo


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Made this one last year . Click on photo


Thanks, Saki~he's got a good voice. Where are you using him at in your MotU? You've gathered a lot of cool stuff!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

punkineater said:


> Thanks, Saki~he's got a good voice. Where are you using him at in your MotU? You've gathered a lot of cool stuff!


His shop will be called keep sakes of the dead  
Haha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up this crate 


Gaveing it a make over not finished but you get the idea 
this will be my salsa bar in day of dead store
I am going to put hinges on door that is off Make a door for storage


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on a mirmaid crown for cabnit of mysteries


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Going to use this frog in the witch of lost souls potion Shop.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Candy mold I am going to use for making some goodies for day of dead shop


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More day of the dead flowers made from napkins


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

decided to go ahead and keep my mermaid crown black here is the side view


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just ordered some of these bath bombs for gift basket I will be giving away as prize


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Saki, I was thinking about your invite, since its a world market how about some form of old looking money. You might even be able to incorporate it into a game? 

or you could attach it to your soaps?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just ordered a case of these I am going to use


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> Saki, I was thinking about your invite, since its a world market how about some form of old looking money. You might even be able to incorporate it into a game?
> 
> or you could attach it to your soaps?


You know I was thinking of using money in scavanger hunt I am doing depending on what they collect prize they get


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just ordered this for back drop of my Mystic Realm store


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Starting on signs for the party . This year taking the party over the top again. 
Have shop area ready for me to start decorating . It's all about the details


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So the TV show Grimm was filmed here in Portland oregon. The series is now over they did a big warehouse sale and auction . 
I was very excited to get this skull which is from the 100th episode 




I also got this jug which was used in rosalee & mom rose's Exotic tea and spice shop.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They will make a great addition to my haunt this year and fantastic keep sakes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am adding bakery of lost souls. It will be next to my pizza oven 

I will be using the witch of lost souls 

I am working on the sign for this shop pics to come soon


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Heh heh.....I like the Bakery of Lost Souls idea. I had a stale bagel the other day and I think it came from there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> So the TV show Grimm was filmed here in Portland oregon. The series is now over they did a big warehouse sale and auction .
> I was very excited to get this skull which is from the 100th episode
> 
> 
> ...



How COOL! We just watched the last 3 episodes of it this past Friday/Saturday. Had stuff to do on Fridays over the past few weeks and was anxious to see how they wrapped it up. We really loved that series, great cast and not one we didn't end up liking, and thought they did the show justice in the end albeit a bit quickly wrapped up in spots but it did leave us satisfied but also wanting more with it's ending. That is just so cool that you have props from the show and a skull from that scene.

What a great idea for the pizza oven location too...Bakery of Lost Souls. Man you really are going all out on details and I'm sure people will have a hard time wanting to leave at the end of the night. One of my favorite pieces you've done is the mermaid crown. What did you use as the base of it to attach the shells to?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> How COOL! We just watched the last 3 episodes of it this past Friday/Saturday. Had stuff to do on Fridays over the past few weeks and was anxious to see how they wrapped it up. We really loved that series, great cast and not one we didn't end up liking, and thought they did the show justice in the end albeit a bit quickly wrapped up in spots but it did leave us satisfied but also wanting more with it's ending. That is just so cool that you have props from the show and a skull from that scene.
> 
> What a great idea for the pizza oven location too...Bakery of Lost Souls. Man you really are going all out on details and I'm sure people will have a hard time wanting to leave at the end of the night. One of my favorite pieces you've done is the mermaid crown. What did you use as the base of it to attach the shells to?


thank you  

I used a dollar tree crown and pipe cleaners 
check out photos here on how to makes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Been working on some of the pirate stuff 
Made these from vinegar bottles 


Working on seaweed from garbage bags too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up 2 fishing nets and have the party area all ready to decorate lets just say this will be looking amazing taking it over the top again.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up for free for one of the shops


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was in the reaper and on my list for curiosity cabinet was big foot castings look what i got 
thank you again unorthdox they are fantastic


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up for curiosity cabnit


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This guy will work great in my pirate area


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok working on small voodoo dolls that will be at one of the shops for my guest. Each shop will have something the guest can take home.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More goodies for the party picked these up from grindinroad sale a week or so ago. Very happy with it all the signs are way bigger then I thought they are awsome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on More goodies that will be for guest


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up this pop up gazebo for one of the stores that will be outside . Just love it


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!

The gazebo actually gives me an idea for my party....will have to look into that.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Been working on some of the pirate stuff
> Made these from vinegar bottles
> 
> 
> Working on seaweed from garbage bags too


You can spray the edges green with spray paint that says for plastic too. Also, you can get tablecloths from dollar store in green or gold (gold looks like khaki) and mix them in. I love all your projects Saki!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Just ordered this for back drop of my Mystic Realm store
> View attachment 408450


All of this is looking great!

Can you tell me more about this backdrop? Is it a scene setter, wallpaper, or ??? And where you got it?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> 
> The gazebo actually gives me an idea for my party....will have to look into that.


Thank you 
I have great plans for this next year too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> You can spray the edges green with spray paint that says for plastic too. Also, you can get tablecloths from dollar store in green or gold (gold looks like khaki) and mix them in. I love all your projects Saki!


Thank you 
Ya waiting for us to get some dang dry weather to add some spray paint


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kwll2112 said:


> All of this is looking great!
> 
> Can you tell me more about this backdrop? Is it a scene setter, wallpaper, or ??? And where you got it?


Thank you 
It's a shower curtain


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So I am working on a make over for my kitchen waiting on some bat handles and some wood bats to complete. Love it so far and so me. Thought I would share here


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More for my kitchen make over


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Those are much larger than what I thought they'd be from online. They look good!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> Those are much larger than what I thought they'd be from online. They look good!


Ya they are huge compared to what I thought to


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My newest item that will be getting a sali make over


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_"Like a fine wine..."_ Happy upcoming half-century Saki! Your "Market of the Underworld" is going to be a major blowout; so many fun themes!! Always love your creativity and talent and those cabinets are awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> _"Like a fine wine..."_ Happy upcoming half-century Saki! Your "Market of the Underworld" is going to be a major blowout; so many fun themes!! Always love your creativity and talent and those cabinets are awesome.


Thank you . Want to take this party over the top.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on transformation of click


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost done


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.girl nice job on refinishing that grandfather clock. Can't wait to see it once you've got the insides all done too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saki.girl nice job on refinishing that grandfather clock. Can't wait to see it once you've got the insides all done too.


thank you 
I am happy I made it so that I can use with or with out face plate depending on my theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered a few of these


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Everything is look'n Good Saki!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I will tell you I absolutely LOVE my creepy attic light...so much so that I went back and bought a second one. It's really perfect to add that creepy ambiance to a room without having to do much else. I have a small area that tends to get overlooked in terms of decorating mainly due to it's location in the house. It's a space off the kitchen that leads to a bedroom and a staircase for the upstairs. Nobody goes upstairs so it makes it a tricky little area to decorate because it doesn't get any traffic but yet is still completely visible around the kitchen. I loved the creepy attic light because i could string it up in that little hallway and besides some cobwebs that's pretty much all it needed!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> I will tell you I absolutely LOVE my creepy attic light...so much so that I went back and bought a second one. It's really perfect to add that creepy ambiance to a room without having to do much else. I have a small area that tends to get overlooked in terms of decorating mainly due to it's location in the house. It's a space off the kitchen that leads to a bedroom and a staircase for the upstairs. Nobody goes upstairs so it makes it a tricky little area to decorate because it doesn't get any traffic but yet is still completely visible around the kitchen. I loved the creepy attic light because i could string it up in that little hallway and besides some cobwebs that's pretty much all it needed!


Oh that dose sound perfect for that area . Now even more excited to get them knowing they work so well


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I picked up another 58 pieces of cap code glass I collect


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty damn excited band booked for my party . I plan on making a kick *** back drop and lights fog machine doing it up awsome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok also did a bathroom make over wanted it done before party 










I made the gothic looking shelf by taking doors off cabinet I had and adding a wood pitcher frame I love it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am making bath products for one of stores the cauldron and skulls are bath bombs making milk bath , bath salts these will be for guest to take home


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

these look great!!
I am so impressed with your progress. I have only conjured our theme and starting my Pinterest board, ha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Glitterati said:


> these look great!!
> I am so impressed with your progress. I have only conjured our theme and starting my Pinterest board, ha!


Thank you
In July I will kick it to full gear lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Clock is finished


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This guy will be at this year's party I bought after Halloween ladtvyear honedepot he is awsome just took him out if box today here is a vid jyst click on photo


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I have been eyeing that scarecrow at HD ( as well as your post ) lots of creative ideas here!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More goodies for the shops for my guest


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Malicious said:


> I have been eyeing that scarecrow at HD ( as well as your post ) lots of creative ideas here!


I got him last year when they marked stuff down I paid 39.00 for him great prop.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up a few things. Next week I start full on Halloween 
Dragon incense burner


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked this up today


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's going to be awesome Saki!

There's also a POTC DVD player too that would go along with your pirate display 









Hubby found one for me at the flea market a few years ago. Oddly, the eyes only light up when it's turned off. If you decide to get one, make sure you get the remote with it as the player itself only has buttons for the basic functions.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> It's going to be awesome Saki!
> 
> There's also a POTC DVD player too that would go along with your pirate display
> 
> ...


Oh cool I will look for one. 
Back from vacation so it's full on Halloween now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok vacation over its full on Halloween now lots to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Back drop for my day of the dead area 


Back drop for my harvested area


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The blanket I ordered will work great 


22 inch flowers I made from book pages 


Then I spray painted


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well I see the photobucket change has hit my account they will not be allowing 3 party posting unless you want to pay 400

Here a thread about it 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-t...-images-ideas-photobucket-policy-changes.html

So all the pics I had on this thrade will not show now 


going forward I will attach directly 

Here is the day of the dead flowers I made from book pages


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Because every mask and hat shop needs a gas mask


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

working on this sign


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Set up has started


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm seeing a lot of photos on here that were uploaded with photobucket now displaying that ad of theirs as a place holder for one's photo. Also heard about this move on TV. As an individual and not a business the cost isn't something the average person would or could pay. Sadly so many links will be lost here. I would not even consider using them and would probably transfer all my photos elsewhere. Suspect they want to chase off a lot of individuals who will pull their photos and free up storage space so they can sell more space to small businesses. Personally if I could go back into my posts (not sure what the time limit is), I would delete their little "ads". Why give them any exposure.

I love your latest additions Saki.girl.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

She will work out perfect


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Is that a masked GR Victoria? Love the mask. Fabulous with those eyes peering out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is that a masked GR Victoria? Love the mask. Fabulous with those eyes peering out.


It is her . I agree mask looks perfect on her. 

Finished my make over on gum ball machine also


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Start of day of the dead area


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

double post


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love how this sign turned out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Start to my curiosity antique shop


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Love how this sign turned out
> View attachment 441897



Logged in and did a quick few line post only to loose it into the air with site telling me it was too short? huh? I love the people here but am coming to hate being on here. So here we go again....basically what I typed the first time....


LOVE the shape of your sign and the lettering looks really nice. Very clever. You are doing an amazing job on everything. Can't get over the amount of detail and time you are devoting to creating this and boy it shows! Good thing you start early in the year! Just blown away.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Logged in and did a quick few line post only to loose it into the air with site telling me it was too short? huh? I love the people here but am coming to hate being on here. So here we go again....basically what I typed the first time....
> 
> 
> LOVE the shape of your sign and the lettering looks really nice. Very clever. You are doing an amazing job on everything. Can't get over the amount of detail and time you are devoting to creating this and boy it shows! Good thing you start early in the year! Just blown away.


Ok i am glad i am not the only one this happens to i so agree love the people but this site is starting to be a real pain in the butt

thank you so much i am lucky i can start so early that is for sure i cant wait for you to see it all done


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Put together my harvests this guy rocks he is from home depot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Been busy setting party area up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The band the out of body experience will be playing at my party saw them live 9/2/17 
This pic is from then they sounded awsome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

View attachment 466257

Got to have DRACULA out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Painted this for one of the stores 
View attachment 466313

Painted this for the band


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some updated photos for you will be working on the lighting this coming weekend and finishing the details at each shop


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow everything looks fantastic. I applaud your stick-to-it-work-ethic and can see why you start early. I kind of imagined a home party here but you hired a band too??! How many people will be attending do you think? 

Super, super nice set up of everything. Do you still have more you want to do? I see you have the GR animated typewriter in one of the pics. Did you do anything special to it? BTW the clock came out looking so perfect. No way would you think that was remotely the same clock you started with. And I really love the band's coffin sign and love the bold wall paper in the last photo. Sure your guests will have fun perusing the various Market shops, I know I'm enjoying checking out the shelves.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow everything looks fantastic. I applaud your stick-to-it-work-ethic and can see why you start early. I kind of imagined a home party here but you hired a band too??! How many people will be attending do you think?
> 
> Super, super nice set up of everything. Do you still have more you want to do? I see you have the GR animated typewriter in one of the pics. Did you do anything special to it? BTW the clock came out looking so perfect. No way would you think that was remotely the same clock you started with. And I really love the band's coffin sign and love the bold wall paper in the last photo. Sure your guests will have fun perusing the various Market shops, I know I'm enjoying checking out the shelves.


Thank you sweetie it looks like anywhere from 50 to 75 people  
I still have a ton more to do lol and 2 weekends to do it in the party is the 21 and my mom is having her bunco party at my place the 18th . 
Later today I will post up the other areas I did not post yet  
My house is a pirate ship that is how my guest get to the market of the underworld ( see the tie in heheh ) 
Mermaid cove 
Tiki corner
Harvester sampler 
Coffin area 
I also still need to do the gazebo up of lanterns of lost souls so pics of that to come too  

I am lucky in the fact my son plays in this band but I am paying them and am so excited they are playing its going to be awesome 
I ordered some killer landyards for them for the party I will post a pic of them too  
More to come later today 

Then I will post up pics once the lighting is nailed out


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW thought just occured to me... is that wallpaper in the last photo or did you stencil the design? Looks great and nice and bold in any event.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW thought just occured to me... is that wallpaper in the last photo or did you stencil the design? Looks great and nice and bold in any event.


That is actual a shower curtain


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

few more pics these areas are not done yet







mermaid cove 

































pirate ship


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more of pirate ship in light this area is not done yet either


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This weekend I will get night photos working on lighting


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The start of the lanterns of lost souls shop .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got the table arrangements done


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> The start of the lanterns of lost souls shop .
> View attachment 502706


Where did you get this awesome fabric?? It looks like the edges are finished, are these shower curtains/backdrops?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

unlovedpoet said:


> Where did you get this awesome fabric?? It looks like the edges are finished, are these shower curtains/backdrops?


these are shower curtains that i am using as backdrops no worries about them getting wet


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

_Amazing_ job that you have done. Really. I have one theme to pull together and you have how many??? Really beautiful details. Nice selection of shower curtain backdrops too. All the rooms look great. And to think you'll have a house full of people coming too. You rock girl! When is your party?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> _Amazing_ job that you have done. Really. I have one theme to pull together and you have how many??? Really beautiful details. Nice selection of shower curtain backdrops too. All the rooms look great. And to think you'll have a house full of people coming too. You rock girl! When is your party?


Thank you lots of pics to come my party is Oct 21 crunch time this weekend lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow everything looks fantastic! I really like the lighting on the front of the “ship” to make it look like it’s a ship in water. I missed a lot of the earlier photos because of the whole Photobucket thing but I love what I have been able to see. Awesome job Saki.Girl!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wow everything looks fantastic! I really like the lighting on the front of the “ship” to make it look like it’s a ship in water. I missed a lot of the earlier photos because of the whole Photobucket thing but I love what I have been able to see. Awesome job Saki.Girl!


Thank you 
I will be posting lots of fresh photos for you to see


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This weekend is my party lots of pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This years party was Epic again. we had around 70 people show and it was record rain fall saturday lol 
here is some pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This years party was Epic again. we had around 70 people show and it was record rain fall saturday lol 
here is some pics 
View attachment 512282


View attachment 512290


View attachment 512290


View attachment 512298


View attachment 512314


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more pics 

































the band was fantastic


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Everything looks so good!! I'm absolutely IN LOVE with your coffin buffet area!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Everything looks so good!! I'm absolutely IN LOVE with your coffin buffet area!



Totally agree on Everything! You rocked it. Lighting on everything look great and just the right amount. And ME TOO on the buffet, really came out so well. 

So happy for you that you got a good crowd in spite of the rain. Although I imagine in your parts rain is just like sunshine at this time of the year. Whose hearse BTW?


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Loved the casket buffet, well done!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Totally agree on Everything! You rocked it. Lighting on everything look great and just the right amount. And ME TOO on the buffet, really came out so well.
> 
> So happy for you that you got a good crowd in spite of the rain. Although I imagine in your parts rain is just like sunshine at this time of the year. Whose hearse BTW?


thank you it was wet even for us Oregonians lol but it was a great time  
the hearse is my sons


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Hearse is awesome BTW, so cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

mrincredibletou said:


> Hearse is awesome BTW, so cool!


Ya I love his hurse


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Malicious said:


> Fantastic job!


thank you was a fun theme


----------

